# website for performance parts



## hwrjr (Jul 5, 2005)

hey guys. does anybody know a good cheap website for 1992 maxima performance parts? just send me an email at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

hwrjr said:


> hey guys. does anybody know a good cheap website for 1992 maxima performance parts? just send me an email at [email protected]. Thanks


They came out with a real good one...um let me think of it....oh yeah ebay.com it's real nice like.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

ooohh ooohh how about mattblehm.com <---- good for suspension parts and brakes.
warpspeedperformance.com
stillen.com
and some other places that im just too damn lazy to think off but u know u can also try e-bay. enjoy.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*What's up*

Wsup rick, i was peeping out your page on cardomain, and i had a few questions to ask you. How did you get your clear out your turn signals on the taillights. Where did you get the e36 headlights from, and did you have to get those customed fitted or how did you get those in there. 1 more thing do you know where i can get my car sponsored or join any clubs. I have a 1992 maxima gxe. Check out my page on cardomain at gaboyfrom229. 1 Holla back at me.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> Wsup rick, i was peeping out your page on cardomain, and i had a few questions to ask you. How did you get your clear out your turn signals on the taillights. Where did you get the e36 headlights from, and did you have to get those customed fitted or how did you get those in there. 1 more thing do you know where i can get my car sponsored or join any clubs. I have a 1992 maxima gxe. Check out my page on cardomain at gaboyfrom229. 1 Holla back at me.



whats goin' on kid. for the turns i cracked the reflectors out includin' the amber piece inside of it. thats all i did to my tails. i got my headlights from a BMW dealership for $180 for the pair. yes u have to custom fit them. here is the link. that link will help u alot but use skymax's write-up or craigs both of them r good. i used skymax's. i will be takin' my BMW headlights and installin' my new ones with angel eyes along with brand new corners and possibly make them into a 1 piece headlight. as for sponsorship i don't know jack about it.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

also u should go with the black rims not the chromes. those black ones would look sweet on ur max. not a big fan of spinners on cars but i am on SUV's.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*what's the best*



GRNMAXDMON said:


> whats goin' on kid. for the turns i cracked the reflectors out includin' the amber piece inside of it. thats all i did to my tails. i got my headlights from a BMW dealership for $180 for the pair. yes u have to custom fit them. here is the link. that link will help u alot but use skymax's write-up or craigs both of them r good. i used skymax's. i will be takin' my BMW headlights and installin' my new ones with angel eyes along with brand new corners and possibly make them into a 1 piece headlight. as for sponsorship i don't know jack about it.


what's up man, what year and series are the best fit for the bmw headlights.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*what's the best*

what year and series bmw headlights are best for custom fitting on the 3rd generation maxima.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> what year and series bmw headlights are best for custom fitting on the 3rd generation maxima.



i used the '97 M3 headlights. :crazy:


----------

